# Opera basics........terms



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

From Opera Idaho webpage:

http://www.operaidaho.org/learn_about_opera/opera_terms/

and to think when I stood and cheered the performers (BRAVO!), I was boosting the male performers only!


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

http://vocalresource.rutgers.edu/glossary.htm
Here is another one


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

And another

http://www.operaamerica.org/Content/education/learningCenter/glossary.aspx


----------

